# Carrier Ac Failure



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Less than 24 hours on site at Topsail we have experienced the failure of our primary life support system, aka the Carrier AC. We have another strain of the 5 blink error code virus. The unit was just recently repaired via warranty and an entire lower unit was overnighted by Carrier to the dealer in Mobile. "We cannot say enough good about Bob with Carrier customer service".

Anyway the unit worked and we came on to Topsail.

If anyone knows a reputable RV-AC Mechanic here in Destin please do let us know.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> Less than 24 hours on site at Topsail we have experienced the failure of our primary life support system, aka the Carrier AC. We have another strain of the 5 blink error code virus. The unit was just recently repaired via warranty and an entire lower unit was overnighted by Carrier to the dealer in Mobile. "We cannot say enough good about Bob with Carrier customer service".
> 
> Anyway the unit worked and we came on to Topsail.
> 
> ...


Man, that just stinks. I think we need to recharge our system because it cant' seem to get the camper under 70*.

Try this:

Bill's RV Service

3177 George Cabaniss Rd
Milton, FL 32570 Map

* (850) 957-1585

Grace & Sons RV & Auto Repair

10421 Betmark Ln
Pensacola, FL 32534 Map

* (850) 475-1850
* Call

Busted Knuckle Mobile RV Repair

2172 W Nine Mile Rd # 145
Pensacola, FL 32534 Map

* (850) 316-6556

Bakers Mobile RV Repair

6315 E Highway 388
Youngstown, FL 32466 Map

* (850) 722-5040


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy, the closest RV dealership that I know of is in Navarre just west of Fort Walton. Thing is they don't open until Monday. Did you check with the park ranger there at the park? Wish I could do more.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ugh Billy! You must be miserable








I hope you find help soon...please keep us all posted


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Man, that just stinks. I think we need to recharge our system because it cant' seem to get the camper under 70*.


I feel for you Billy; Ours went out, (full failure), last yr. ~4 mo. out of warranty. Carrier was NO help at all. We replaced it and are cool once more. Hope they can get something for you. It's bad without it.

Seems someone's air has to mess up for the rally. One yr. it was Eugene who was late due to having his ac done.

Darlene - Dealer told me the unit is sealed and can not be recharged, only replaced. Take the inside cover off, and make sure they sealed the inside of the unit, usually with foil tape. This will make a big difference.

Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> Man, that just stinks. I think we need to recharge our system because it cant' seem to get the camper under 70*.


I feel for you Billy; Ours went out, (full failure), last yr. ~4 mo. out of warranty. Carrier was NO help at all. We replaced it and are cool once more. Hope they can get something for you. It's bad without it.

Seems someone's air has to mess up for the rally. One yr. it was Eugene who was late due to having his ac done.

Darlene - Dealer told me the unit is sealed and can not be recharged, only replaced. Take the inside cover off, and make sure they sealed the inside of the unit, usually with foil tape. This will make a big difference.

Dave
[/quote]

Thanks Dave. Will do. We will also blow out the coils on the roof. The units are pretty inexpensive and easy to install, so we may just replace it if it isn't doing the job. The one we got for the front of the 5er was $595 complete with trim kit and a heat strip. That would make our quartz heater obsolete since we wouldn't have to use the furnace at all unless we were dry camping. The install was a breeze too.

Darlene


----------

